
Zhenhua Data leak: details of millions around world gathered by China tech co. - SanderMak
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/14/zhenhua-data-full-list-leak-database-personal-details-millions-china-tech-company
======
prayagk101
Nothing surprising. The People's Republic China has least regard for data and
privacy of their own citizen, they cannot respect the same for others. China
doesn't respect sovereignty and borders of the countries. They do not honour
any governmental agreements. Under CCP and Xi Jinping, China has become an
imperialist state. There is no doubt that China today has emerged as biggest
threat to the world peace. The Zhenhua data leak is just one of the proofs for
China apologists. There are many more. recently a Chinese virologist claimed
that coronavirus as engineered in a lab in Wuhan.

------
samus
Platforms such as apollo.io provide similar services. They also include data
of residents and citizens of EU countries, which is subject to the GDPR, but
since apollo.io is not based in the EU, no legal action can be taken. Such
services are creepy, but let's not pretend they don't exist in the West. And
since it was built with public data and web scraping of social networks, it
must be assumed that any significant secret service has similar databases.

